# src.conf server focused options



## ldgc (Mar 14, 2018)

I hope that I am in the right forum to ask this question:
Are the WITHOUT_ options below server focused?

```
WITHOUT_ACCT
WITHOUT_ATM
WITHOUT_AUDIT
WITHOUT_AUTHPF
WITHOUT_BLACKLIST
WITHOUT_BLACKLIST_SUPPORT
WITHOUT_BSNMP
WITHOUT_CDDL
WITHOUT_CTM
WITHOUT_DMAGENT
WITHOUT_FINGER
WITHOUT_FTP
WITHOUT_GSSAPI
WITHOUT_HAST
WITHOUT_INETD
WITHOUT_IPFILTER
WITHOUT_IPFW
WITHOUT_ISCSI
WITHOUT_KERBEROS
WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT
WITHOUT_LDNS
WITHOUT_LDNS_UTILS
WITHOUT_MAIL
WITHOUT_MAILWRAPPER
WITHOUT_NDIS
WITHOUT_NETCAT
WITHOUT_NETGRAPH
WITHOUT_NETGRAPH_SUPPORT
WITHOUT_NIS
WITHOUT_NS_CACHING
WITHOUT_NTP
WITHOUT_OPENSSH
WITHOUT_PF
WITHOUT_PPP
WITHOUT_QUOTAS
WITHOUT_RADIUS_SUPPORT
WITHOUT_RBOOTD
WITHOUT_RCMDS
WITHOUT_ROUTED
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL
WITHOUT_TALK
WITHOUT_TCP_WRAPPERS
WITHOUT_TELNET
WITHOUT_TFTP
WITHOUT_TIMED
WITHOUT_UNBOUND
WITHOUT_UTMPX
WITHOUT_ZFS
```
I would greatly appreciate your help


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

What do you mean by "server focused"? These options simply turn off parts of the base OS, see src.conf(5).


----------



## ldgc (Mar 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What do you mean by "server focused"? These options simply turn off parts of the base OS, see src.conf(5).


I know that these options turn off parts of the base system, but thank you for the explanation 
What I would like to know, and I am sorry for being ambiguous on the question, is if these options are disabling server focused features and when I said server focused, I meant to say not required for desktop purposes.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

I would recommend not removing anything if you don't understand the consequences because it's extremely easy to end up with a completely broken system.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

No, not really. FTP for example also includes the ftp(1) client. Kerberos is required for other parts, ssh(1) you also want to keep. And I'm sure there are others. Some parts could be removed but it's not going to save you very much. It's also going to make updating with freebsd-update(8) problematic (it doesn't care about src.conf) so you'll be required to always build from source. In short, it's really not worth the hassle unless you need to install on a very limited embedded system for example.


----------



## ldgc (Mar 14, 2018)

SirDice I did this question because I have a laptop that will only be used at home so I intend to install FreeBSD on its entire HDD and I would like to have installed stuff that are useful for me and since I will use it exclusively to surf the web and to learn programming, I don't want to have installed stuff that I don't need, e.g server stuff, so for my needs I think that building for source is a requirement.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

My advice, install a -RELEASE version and use freebsd-update(8) to keep it updated. Less hassle, less breakage, more productivity.


----------



## ldgc (Apr 30, 2018)

SirDice said:


> My advice, install a -RELEASE version and use freebsd-update(8) to keep it updated. Less hassle, less breakage, more productivity.


SirDice I decided to follow your advice and I installed FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE two days ago


----------



## PacketMan (May 3, 2018)

And if you are keen on not having stuff that you don't need, then consider using ports/x11-wm/xfce4  as a nice little lightweight desktop gui.  You can add your other ports as you desire.


----------

